# knapping obsidian



## patriot15joe (Jan 8, 2012)

Ive been trying out my knapping skills and would like to nove up and try some obsidian. Where do I go about getting some? I am in the metro Atlanta area. I found some on ebay, but Im not exactly sure what is a fair price.

any ideas?


----------



## Bone pile (Jan 9, 2012)

Do you have any Rock/gem clubs in your area?Sometimes I get good deals with some of the folks there.Knapp-ins are a good source of materials.A couple bucks a pound should buy knappable obsidian,of course the price goes up with the fancy stuff.And get you a box of band-aids that stuff is sharp.
Pone pile


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 9, 2012)

this man will take care of you ....

http://neolithics.com/


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 9, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> this man will take care of you ....
> 
> http://neolithics.com/



x2. Craig has always done me right.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 9, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> x2. Craig has always done me right.



He's a good man fo sho ..

nice avatar pix Hillbilly ....


----------



## dtala (Jan 9, 2012)

Craig is THE man on obsidian. I watched him spall out a chunk of obsidian the size of an ice chest several years ago.


  troy


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 9, 2012)

I`ve dealt with Craig for over 20 years, and get all my obsidian and exotic stone from him. For several years, every April, he would make a trip across the country, with stone, and he would stop by my house and drop off my order and with that trailer full of obsidian boulders, I would always buy more and we would spall it out in the yard. I can hear The Redhead fussin` at us now, because she liked to walk around out there barefooted.


----------



## Willjo (Jan 9, 2012)

There will be a knapin at Lake Alatoona The fourth weekend of april and you can see knappers making points and selling rock. The North Ga Arrowhead making show.


----------



## patriot15joe (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is the last one I did. I made this one out of a toilet tank that got broke.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks good. I actually like knapping toiletite.


----------



## chehawknapper (Jan 9, 2012)

*Proper naming*

Please, that is more appropriatley called American Johnstone. X3 regarding Neolithics. Craig Ratzat is a good man and sells a quality product for a fair price. I have sent probably a hundred or so students to his site.


----------



## Bone pile (Jan 10, 2012)

Craig's at the Flintridge knapp-inn every year,always has good deals.Got some moss agate this year.There's a knapp-inn in Silver River State Park (Fl) on March 2-4
Bone ple


----------



## patriot15joe (Jan 10, 2012)

I ordered some off his website. Can't wait for it to get here. I will post some pics when I get some knapping done.


----------



## Willjo (Jan 10, 2012)

I did not make it to the North Georgia knap in last year but Craig was there the previous year selling material. This is the closest knapin to you the only thing is you will have to wait to the fourth weekend of April to go.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 11, 2012)

patriot15joe said:


> I ordered some off his website. Can't wait for it to get here. I will post some pics when I get some knapping done.



what colors did ya git ????


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2012)

You need to be aware of the dangers of Silicosis too. Especially with obsidian. Read up on it.


----------



## patriot15joe (Jan 11, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> what colors did ya git ????




just black for now, I want to improve my skills a little before I start going for the nicer looking stuff.


----------



## patriot15joe (Jan 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You need to be aware of the dangers of Silicosis too. Especially with obsidian. Read up on it.



I have heard of that, but I will deffinatly read more. I usually try to knapp outside or where there is a fan blowing the air away from me. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## John Webb (Jan 12, 2012)

chehawknapper said:


> Please, that is more appropriatley called American Johnstone. X3 regarding Neolithics. Craig Ratzat is a good man and sells a quality product for a fair price. I have sent probably a hundred or so students to his site.



I like to call it throne stone myself; but it doesn't matter what its called cause it can be used.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 13, 2012)

patriot15joe said:


> just black for now, I want to improve my skills a little before I start going for the nicer looking stuff.



cool deal , post up some pix fer us ...


----------



## knappermike (Jan 17, 2012)

Dave Swetmon (my dad) lives in Newnan and sells rock to include Obsidian.  He also has a monthly Knap-in at his house.  if interested you can e-mail him at deltaworm@charter.net.  also He host the N. Ga knap-in in Cartersville.  this year it is from 26-29 Apr.  He and Craig will be there along with about 40 other vendors.  It is a great weekend.  Shoot me a message if you need more details.  Mike


----------



## grayseal (Jan 17, 2012)

If you can't get your stone or would like to practice before you get it try plate glass which is easy to get at a glass/auto glass shop. They can cut it down to 1/4x 2(or 3)" by whatever or they just may give you broken pieces to try out. But watch out that stuff is sharp! Looks great I have been using it for a couple of year when I run out of obsiden.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 18, 2012)

grayseal said:


> If you can't get your stone or would like to practice before you get it try plate glass which is easy to get at a glass/auto glass shop. They can cut it down to 1/4x 2(or 3)" by whatever or they just may give you broken pieces to try out. But watch out that stuff is sharp! Looks great I have been using it for a couple of year when I run out of obsiden.



would it be better to learn to knap raw rock verses slabs first ????


----------



## grayseal (Jan 18, 2012)

My thinking also, but at the knap-in I was using rocks and was told by some oldtimers (meaning they had been doing it for some time not age) that I needed to start with slab cuts. They watched me mess up $40.00 of obsiden trying to work it, and they gave me two slabs and I made two knife blades with a lot of help. One of them is in the picture. But everyone learns differently and I was only trying to give a cheaper way to learn.


----------



## chehawknapper (Jan 22, 2012)

*Toilet tank ceramics*



NCHillbilly said:


> Looks good. I actually like knapping toiletite.



Toiletite, American Johnstone, Throne stone - I love all the different names that folks have come up with for this material. Great material to learn percussion with! Older material seems to have more silica than the newer.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 23, 2012)

chehawknapper said:


> Toiletite, American Johnstone, Throne stone - I love all the different names that folks have come up with for this material. Great material to learn percussion with! Older material seems to have more silica than the newer.



Yep, I agree. The best toiletite is from the old American Standards made back in the 60s and 70s. We actually started a toilet knapping contest at the Tennessee Classic a few years ago, lots of fun. Here's a couple-three of my johnstone points:


----------



## chehawknapper (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## dtala (Jan 26, 2012)

Hillbilly , thats some very good toilet bowl knapping, as good as I've seen.

  troy


----------



## LawnStalker (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone in Warner robins looking for a toilet or two to knap on? Sorry, couldn't resist the pun. I may have line on a couple


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 1, 2015)

That is some fine looking work you did on that THUNDER CERT !! How long was you sitting there working on that piece of art NCHillbilly ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 1, 2015)

As long as it took, bronco.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 2, 2015)

*a couple*

A couple we found this weekend.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 2, 2015)

*???*

We found this also,but what is it?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 2, 2015)

Side view.


----------

